
LinkNYC Spy Stations (HOPE 2016) - Dowwie
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBrZ_Ra5hFw&index=27&list=PLcajvRZA8E099SG5JGAaS56NMHPTbuHIV
======
Dowwie
CityBridge privacy policy:
[http://www1.nyc.gov/assets/doitt/downloads/pdf/Proposed-
PCS-...](http://www1.nyc.gov/assets/doitt/downloads/pdf/Proposed-PCS-
Franchise-Exhibit-2-CityBridge-Privacy-Policy.pdf)

About LinkNYC: [https://www.link.nyc/](https://www.link.nyc/)

Village Voice article: [http://www.villagevoice.com/news/google-is-
transforming-nycs...](http://www.villagevoice.com/news/google-is-transforming-
nycs-payphones-into-a-personalized-propaganda-engine-8822938)

